# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  spindle fanuc

## nhatson

ra bãi mấy chú spindle này vứt lăn lóc, ko ai mua là bị phanh thây
nếu được biến tần closed loop chạy mấy chú này thật là hay








http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/00908B.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sprabp8/sprabp8.pdf

----------


## ít nói

không có cách nào bỏ phần  closed loop chạy bt như spinlde tầu hả cụ.
chứ mà ngâm để nguyên nó chạy chắc khá khá công sức

----------


## nhatson

> không có cách nào bỏ phần  closed loop chạy bt như spinlde tầu hả cụ.
> chứ mà ngâm để nguyên nó chạy chắc khá khá công sức


có biến tần chạy bthuong , cứ dùng biến tần có dòng lớn hơn dòng peak của motor là okies 
closed loop cho chất lượng tốt hơn, khai thác hết sức mạnh, drive của nó có, nhưng mà 20 30 năm tuổi, cũng hay nhập viện lắm
với lại phần điện hư trước, cơ bản là số lượng motor nhiều hơn số lượng driver


MCU ngày càng mạnh, chạy closeloop ko vất vả như xưa nữa, định tận dụng mấy chú công suất ptrien63 cho máy giặt inverter với máy lạnh inverter để dùng làm biến tần, giá cũng tầm 50usd trở lại

https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datash...SAM30SH60A.pdf
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datash...SAM75SM60A.pdf


b.r

----------

huanpt, Tuanlm

----------


## ít nói

> có biến tần chạy bthuong , cứ dùng biến tần có dòng lớn hơn dòng peak của motor là okies 
> closed loop cho chất lượng tốt hơn, khai thác hết sức mạnh, drive của nó có, nhưng mà 20 30 năm tuổi, cũng hay nhập viện lắm
> 
> b.r


thực tế thì đồ công nghiệp 20 30 năm vẫn còn khá cứng đó à nha nhưng nếu vác để chạy làm spindle còn nhọc nhằn lắm. thời đó có lẽ người ta làm là tất cả những gì tốt nhất nhét vào 
ray trượt . vít me cơ khí trên máy của nhật từ những năm 80 đến bây giờ vẫn còn chính xác ( điều kiện là nhật sử dụng vn ko tính à) 
Máy china công nghiệp khoảng 5 năm vận hành ở VN là em đã thấy có sai số

----------


## nhatson

trên thực tế là máy móc 20 30 năm phải ra bãi cho vn nhờ ah

nói chung cũng có nhiều con bị tháo để lấy đồng và nhôm, nhất là mấy con nhỏ nhỏ 
có bộ dkhien nâng cấp từ từ  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

texas intrusment có con TMS320F28035 
giá cũng ko mắc, aplication note dkhien động cơ đầy đủ

Scalar (V/f) Control of 3-Phase Induction Motors
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sprabq8/sprabq8.pdf

Sensorless Field Oriented Control of 3-Phase Induction Motors
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sprabp9/sprabp9.pdf

Sensored Field Oriented Control of 3-Phase Induction Motors
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sprabp8/sprabp8.pdf

mua vài con về bổ sung bộ sưu tập chip thoai  :Smile: 
b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> texas intrusment có con TMS320F28035 
> giá cũng ko mắc, aplication note dkhien động cơ đầy đủ
> 
> Scalar (V/f) Control of 3-Phase Induction Motors
> http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sprabq8/sprabq8.pdf
> 
> Sensorless Field Oriented Control of 3-Phase Induction Motors
> http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sprabp9/sprabp9.pdf
> 
> ...


Vãi sức xơi của cụ. Mâm nào cụ cũng tham gia hén  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Vãi sức xơi của cụ. Mâm nào cụ cũng tham gia hén


sao lại vãi ah, mí công nghệ này cũng lạc hậu roài , bà con giời nghiên cứu sinh học với nano hết ràoi, mí món này sắp tới chắc plug and play  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

mấy con motor đấy giá rổ thế nào cụ?

----------


## nhatson

1t 2t 3t 4t 5t tùy độ bự ah


giá trên là đã tháo encoder ra rồi, còn encoder +2T

b.r

----------


## nhatson

thêm thông tin về motor control của texas intrusment
mọi tài liệu được hãng tổng hợp vào phần mềm controlsuite như shecmatic, datasheet, sample code vv
http://software-dl.ti.com/dsps/c2000...einstaller.exe

b.r

----------


## nhatson

phần cứng evelution của TI
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...Uk&usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...jQ&usp=sharing


example project
acim sensor
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...EU&usp=sharing

acim sensorless
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...EE&usp=sharing

acim VF
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...1E&usp=sharing

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Linh này đi Thanh Hùng nhiều quá nhé , đúng là quý thật nhưng mua về không biết làm gì thì phí .... thôi thì hàng ngon giá như con động cơ bình thường thì cứ hốt , gắn cái biến tần , buồn buồn chế máy mài tốc độ cao là quá ok.

----------


## nhatson

> ông Linh này đi Thanh Hùng nhiều quá nhé , đúng là quý thật nhưng mua về không biết làm gì thì phí .... thôi thì hàng ngon giá như con động cơ bình thường thì cứ hốt , gắn cái biến tần , buồn buồn chế máy mài tốc độ cao là quá ok.


em đi canh chừng cái chân máy tiện của em đó mà, giờ rinh về rồi , làm biếng đi lắm, nhưng cũng dính chưởng 3 con spindle roài  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> phần cứng evelution của TI
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?...Uk&usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?...jQ&usp=sharing
> 
> 
> example project
> acim sensor
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?...EU&usp=sharing
> ...


Sức học của cụ thật đáng nể. MÌnh thì chỉ loay hoay với mấy con PIC thôi mà cũng thấy mệt

----------


## nhatson

> Sức học của cụ thật đáng nể. MÌnh thì chỉ loay hoay với mấy con PIC thôi mà cũng thấy mệt


mấy con này tài liệu hỗ trợ kinh lắm ah, với lại em ngó nghiêng động cơ 6 7 năm , lúc đó mới có DSPIC 30 chưa có 33 luôn
vấn đề là chip dắt, debug tools cũng đắt, IDE cũng đắt nốt, 
dạo này bị arm cạnh tranh nên làm chip rẻ hơn, debug cũng rẻ, IDE cũng free 1 phần

PIC mấy dòng 32 cũng tuyệt, có diều em lỡ nhịp rồi, em lựa chọn STM32 vậy

em là người ứng dụng, ko nghiên cứu về cơ bản, nên chỉ cần giải quyết được vấn đề trước mắt, rồi cải tiến từ từ, nên em cần những cái aplication note càng chi tiết càng tốt

dạo này freesacle và renesas có phát triển ARM cho dkhien realtime cũng rất hấp dẫn 

b.r

----------

jimmyli

----------


## nhatson

tìm cái bo atxmega63a3 nghịch tinyg với cụ anhxco , lại kím được cái tms320 motor control  :Smile: 
xem ra ko cần làm power rồi, giờ là C2000 VS STM32  :Smile: 



shecmatic và code cho cụ nào cần

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...lU&usp=sharing

b.r

----------


## nhatson

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spra550/spra550.pdf
kết nối MCU 3v3 với thế giới 5V 12V

----------


## nhatson

lang thang intec net em lại thấy 1 cái application note dk động co lồng sóc

Stellaris ACIM closed loop control



http://www.ti.com/lit/ug/spmu031a/spmu031a.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/ug/spmu042/spmu042.pdf
http://www.ti.com/tool/RDK-ACIM?keyM...h-EN#Technical Documents

----------


## huanpt

> có biến tần chạy bthuong , cứ dùng biến tần có dòng lớn hơn dòng peak của motor là okies


Giải thích giúp vụ này cái cụ Nhatson? Mình đã thử với mấy cái biến tần ở nhà thấy chỉ giật tưng cà tưng.

----------


## nhatson

> Giải thích giúp vụ này cái cụ Nhatson? Mình đã thử với mấy cái biến tần ở nhà thấy chỉ giật tưng cà tưng.


với con Fanuc dít đỏ spindle ACIM loại 8000RPM , em cài V normal 180V , F normal 250hz 
Do mấy chú motor này cực gấu 1.5kw với 2.2kw nhưng dòng ăn lớn như motor 3k7 với 5kw, nên cần mua biến tần cs lớn hơn vì motor có thể chạy dòng cao liên tục
VFD dòng ko đủ lớn sẽ hay báo lỗi khi motor tải nặng

b.r

----------


## huanpt

MÌnh chưa thử với Fanuc, nhưng với mấy con Mitsubishi 1kw (2000RPM) set V = 100v F=300Hz thấy chỉ nhảy cà tưng. Tại dốt và lười nên chưa thử chỉnh các thông số PID xem sao.

Linh có thử với mấy em cấp thấp này chưa?

----------


## nhatson

mitsu em chưa thử ah, anh nghiên cứu cái VF của nó xem sao , check xem nó bao nhiêu pole

----------


## ngocphicodien

> với con Fanuc dít đỏ spindle ACIM loại 8000RPM , em cài V normal 180V , F normal 250hz 
> Do mấy chú motor này cực gấu 1.5kw với 2.2kw nhưng dòng ăn lớn như motor 3k7 với 5kw, nên cần mua biến tần cs lớn hơn vì motor có thể chạy dòng cao liên tục
> VFD dòng ko đủ lớn sẽ hay báo lỗi khi motor tải nặng
> 
> b.r


Cho e hỏi nếu điều khiển con Fanuc này thì nên dùng biến tần loại nào?
có cần chọn công suất Biến tần cao hon c/s motor ko?
cài đặt biến tần đó ở chế độ closed loop speed control à

----------


## nhatson

> Spindle Fanuc này chạy bằng biến tần đc ah?? Ai biết chỉ mình với mình có vài con như vậy ko biết làm gì.thường cái này chạy bằng boad điều khiển hệ điều hành fanuc


trước em cũng ko nghĩ là chạy được vì em nghỉ nó là động cơ dồng bộ, sau này mua mới bít nó là động cơ lồng sóc> chạy bằng btan được ah  :Smile: 
biến tần đời mới , dòng cao cấp giờ có thể chạy với cả động cơ đồng bộ rotor nam châm ~ ac servo

----------


## ngocphicodien

> trước em cũng ko nghĩ là chạy được vì em nghỉ nó là động cơ dồng bộ, sau này mua mới bít nó là động cơ lồng sóc> chạy bằng btan được ah 
> biến tần đời mới , dòng cao cấp giờ có thể chạy với cả động cơ đồng bộ rotor nam châm ~ ac servo


chào bác nhất sơn 
bác dùng biến tần loại nào để chạy spin fanuc này?
khi chọn biến tần có chú ý gì ko?
chạy spin này có cần tháo bộ encorder ra ko?

----------


## emptyhb

> chào bác nhất sơn 
> bác dùng biến tần loại nào để chạy spin fanuc này?
> khi chọn biến tần có chú ý gì ko?
> chạy spin này có cần tháo bộ encorder ra ko?


Nếu là động cơ lồng sóc thì bác chỉ cần biến tần bình thường là chạy được rồi. Bộ encoder không ảnh hưởng gì cả, bác cứ để nguyên.

----------


## nhatson

> chào bác nhất sơn 
> bác dùng biến tần loại nào để chạy spin fanuc này?
> khi chọn biến tần có chú ý gì ko?
> chạy spin này có cần tháo bộ encorder ra ko?


spindle hoặc ac servo fanuc, em thấy thường là voltage thấp dòng lớn, có lẽ là để lấy dynamic
do dòng lớn nên ta ko mua biến tần theo công suất mà mua theo dòng, em thấy em ghi rõ ràng dòng CONT và dòng PEAK trong 20 hay 30min gì đấy, để khai thác hết sức mạnh có lẽ ta phải mua cái biến tần có dỏng ra cont > dòng peak của spindle fanuc

----------


## Luyến

bác cho chạy với bt bác có thấy động cơ chạy mượt không?
em có 1 con chạy với biến tần em thấy động cơ chạy ko mượt rung lắc, khi chạy nóng lên động cơ bị mấy bước. em thấy động cơ này nhanh nóng.  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> bác cho chạy với bt bác có thấy động cơ chạy mượt không?
> em có 1 con chạy với biến tần em thấy động cơ chạy ko mượt rung lắc, khi chạy nóng lên động cơ bị mấy bước. em thấy động cơ này nhanh nóng.


yaskawa đời mới thì ko ổn, cụ thể là V1000. 
mấy con đời cũ chạy VF của hitachi , fuji  mítu lại ổn ah
theo trí nhớ em cài F danh định là 266, V danh định là 180V ah

b.r

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> yaskawa đời mới thì ko ổn, cụ thể là V1000. 
> mấy con đời cũ chạy VF của hitachi , fuji  mítu lại ổn ah
> theo trí nhớ em cài F danh định là 266, V danh định là 180V ah
> 
> b.r


thank bác để em kiếm BT khác và test lại. 
cho em hỏi chút nữa ạ. đấu động cơ với biến tần bình thường cho chạy xong lấy đường hồi tiếp encoder của động cơ báo về bob như thế này đã có ai làm thành công chưa ạ??

----------


## ngocphicodien

> thank bác để em kiếm BT khác và test lại. 
> cho em hỏi chút nữa ạ. đấu động cơ với biến tần bình thường cho chạy xong lấy đường hồi tiếp encoder của động cơ báo về bob như thế này đã có ai làm thành công chưa ạ??


Luyến thử đấu xem có chạy ko, có gì bảo a e nhé
Tớ nghĩ là được vì bên mình cũng có con máy tiện cnc , nó cũng dùng biến tần VFD điều khiển đ/c cơ 3 pha đồng bộ
nhưg trên trục đ/cơ gắn encorder thêm rồi tín hiệu ecorder đưa về cái bộ điều khiển simen

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Chạy hay không chạy thì em đã chứng thực 1 năm nay, chạy ầm đùng luôn, rất là êm ái, con spindle của em 2k2 em sắm cái biến tần 3k7 chạy 1 năm nay chưa thấy có chuyện gì xảy ra cả
https://www.flickr.com/photos/12676913@N08/15719273485/ xem hình sẽ rõ  :Big Grin:

----------

haignition, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## Luyến

Thé thì ngon choét rồi ạ. động cơ chạy tốt kiểm soát được tốc độ vị trí thì giải pháp kinh tế hạt rẻ rồi.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJXAAuxJVwg
Anh em xem thử nó có phải pha nút không zậy, thấy cái fan giống lắm nhưng lại thay được cả dao to mới ghê

----------


## Huudong

> ra bãi mấy chú spindle này vứt lăn lóc, ko ai mua là bị phanh thây
> nếu được biến tần closed loop chạy mấy chú này thật là hay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bcá Nhat Son cho em hỏi xíu, nếu bây h em có cái boad closed loop của em nó thì kết nối cho mach3 điều khiển dc không ak? coi nó như 1 trục hay là làm cách nào vậy bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Bcá Nhat Son cho em hỏi xíu, nếu bây h em có cái boad closed loop của em nó thì kết nối cho mach3 điều khiển dc không ak? coi nó như 1 trục hay là làm cách nào vậy bác?


mach3 cho phép dkhien spindle bằng pwm, bằng step/dir hoặc serial qua modbus ah

----------


## phuongmd

bác nhatson inbox cho em cái motor 2.2/3.7
Thanks bác

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, em có  mỗi con để gắn máy cnc thôi, anh liên hệ cụ phucnd ~ ga con nhé

b.r

----------


## thuhanoi

Có con động cơ servo to như thế này dự định làm spindle nhưng không biết có loại BT nào lái nó được, bác nào từng sờ rồi giúp với


Nó khá mạnh

----------


## Nam CNC

Con này căng lắm nha anh thuhanoi , em chưa thấy ai lôi biến tần ra lái được mấy con AC servo của Germany , đa số đi nấu nhôm nấu đồng hết trơn , nếu còn drive thì còn đường binh cho nó.

----------

hung1706, thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em có con motor BS servo của Toshiba, mã VLBST 37030 3,7kw, 3000rpm.
Em thấy tài liệu nó tại mà đọc rồi ko biết dùng biến tần thế nào thích hợp ah. Tính dùng làm spindle máy tiện thôi ạ. Trang 30 nhé anh em rành điện xem dùm em, em mù tịt.
http://www.toshiba-machine.co.jp/doc..._motor_eng.pdf

----------


## hung1706

Hehe có mấy con Servo Germany nó lên tới 7000 rpm nhưng lái nó thì bó tay, chạy lâu nó nóng bá cháy bọ chét và đứt hơi tắt thở chết queo  :Big Grin:

----------

